# PSE or MATHEWS



## X-force09 (Jan 13, 2009)

you can never go wrong with a PSE. i have never shot that bow, but i will never shoot another bow other than my X-force


----------



## mastermind1769 (Dec 20, 2008)

the dream season is the original x-force renamed, great shooting bow all around, i use one for 3-d. mine has had 10,000 arrows thru it, been dry fired several times while on the rack at the shop, only thing done to it were the cam bearings, not because they were bad, some slick bearings for more speed. 30' draw, 63 pnds, 355 grn arrow at 332fps. shoot a heavier arrow for hunting and u got all the speed and power you could ever want.


----------



## Arrowhead124 (Aug 3, 2008)

We gotta get some mathews votes thrown in here.. Mathews is top notch. They're both good bows you mentioned I just like the way mathews shoots.


----------



## rpford53 (Jul 21, 2006)

Both are a great bow, it will boil down to what you want out of the bow. For me, the Mathews grip is just to big, and with that will allow you to introduce torque into the bow to easily. The New Dream Season has the UF Cam on it, which is the same cam as the Omen. But it boils down to which one fits you best.


----------



## adamb33 (Jan 10, 2010)

When you get down to the nuts and bolts, these two bows are like comparing apples and oranges…or more like a recurve vs a long bow. You have a solo cam bow vs a dual cam bow. If you like the dual cam get the PSE, if you want a solo cam get the Z7.
As for me I don’t think there is a better all around bow on the market right now than the Z7. You have to buy the bow that fits you the best. There is nothing worse than buying a bow then hating it because you really wanted the other one.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

I own the omen,and i love the feel and rock solid backwall. But what it comes down to is side by side which bow you shoot best with. I know pse archery has wonderful customer service. Me i would take the dream season. But that being said thats me (you may differ)


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

Adamb hit it square on the head. These two bows are different animals. I've shot both bows and have the Z7 ordered. The PSE is a good bow, you wouldn't be disappointed in it, if that's what you are looking for.

For me, it boiled down to the draw cycle. The Z7 is so much smoother on the draw. It has less vibration and is quieter. Everything I look for in a hunting bow.

If you are a die hard 3-D'er, the X-Force would be a good choice. Plenty of speed and shootability. Shoot them both side by side and pick the one that feels the best.


SCFox


----------



## moral hunter (Jan 19, 2010)

*PSE or MATHEWS Z7*

This is for hunting. I don't shoot 3D or anything like that. My problem is I shot both of them and both feel really good. I don't think I will go wrong with either one I pick. I was just wondering what the word was for each of these bows. Stuff like speed, quiteness, strings, cables, forgiving things like that. Has anyone had any down falls with theses bows in hunting situation?


----------



## Nudlebush (Jun 24, 2007)

PSE X-force is as quiet as they get, side by side comparison have proved this, PSE has great support if the need ever arises and they have an awsome track record.
You can't go wrong with the PSE, good luck :wink:



SCFox said:


> Adamb hit it square on the head. These two bows are different animals. I've shot both bows and have the Z7 ordered. The PSE is a good bow, you wouldn't be disappointed in it, if that's what you are looking for.
> 
> For me, it boiled down to the draw cycle. The Z7 is so much smoother on the draw. It has less vibration and is quieter. Everything I look for in a hunting bow.
> 
> ...


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

i shoot mathews and absolutely love it


----------



## cowboyed (Jan 4, 2009)

*Mathews Z7*

Smoother Draw, Quieter, Dead in Hand.


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

i would suggest the Mathews Z7. thats what i would go with. but you should go with what feels and shoots right for you!


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

pse also has some other bows that are sweet this year that still have some speed to em and cheaper than the dream season,the axe 6 and the vendetta XS the xs is way under rated,have not shot the Z7 but will tomorrow i will shoot whatever mathews has at the expo to feel them out


----------



## oklArcher (Sep 8, 2008)

i shot both bows side by side liked them both but went with the Z7 it just felt better to me


----------



## msukicker85 (Jul 15, 2009)

i have shot mathews and pse and to me i am much more accurate with the mathews...i also noticed i didnt get a crazy whip to my arrow when i shot longer out....but its all about what you like and how you feel to the bow you choose..... no one on here will talk crap about the other bow we all are honest..... both are great bows just again its all about YOU good luck


----------



## CPinWV (May 26, 2009)

Good Luck with your decision...I was in your shoes this past October between the DXT and the Bow Madness XS. Well I opted for the DXT and loved it. BUT the whole time I owned it I kept thinking about the PSE. So the other day I got rid of the DXT and got the PSE. You won't be dissapointed in either one you choose, good luck.


----------



## jallen70 (May 27, 2009)

if your looking for a hunting bow i've shot both of them back to back same draw weight, lengh, & arrow wieght, the pse will shoot about 20 or so fps faster, there both smooth on the draw & quiet enough the pse could use some limbsavers the Z7 is completely dead in the hand after the shot, there close but for hunting i'd want the extra speed thats my 2 cents


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

pse comes stock with better strings than the mathews. Pse uses americas best.


----------



## dtgb115 (Feb 22, 2008)

*If you liked both*

Go for resale value mathews hold there value better than most all other.


----------



## bigtommy (Feb 28, 2006)

I would say mathews myself but it is up to you. If they feel equal to you I would then go on price why pay more for a bow when you like one equaly as well that is cheaper. JMO


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

moral hunter said:


> This is for hunting. I don't shoot 3D or anything like that. My problem is I shot both of them and both feel really good. I don't think I will go wrong with either one I pick. I was just wondering what the word was for each of these bows. Stuff like speed, quiteness, strings, cables, forgiving things like that. Has anyone had any down falls with theses bows in hunting situation?


i shot the Z7 this last sat. thats a pretty nice bow its actualy the smoothest mathews i have shot since the SBXT, did you choose a bow yet or are ya still lookin around


----------



## kzoohunter (Dec 24, 2009)

I dont know about everyone else but the pse grip is WAY BETTER than any mathews bow ...the wood handle is way too big and bulky for my taste ..just doesnt feel like you could get the same grip everytime


----------



## kzoohunter (Dec 24, 2009)

dtgb115 said:


> Go for resale value mathews hold there value better than most all other.


Yeah but guys with PSE don't wanna sell their bows once you get on. Mathews guys always wantin to "upgrade" for some reason


----------



## moral hunter (Jan 19, 2010)

*PSE or Mathews*

No, I have not bought one yet, but getting close. The Mathews is looking to be the best for me, but I am going to shoot both of them one more time and go from there. Thanks for all the advice you all gave me. It sounds like both bows are well made and not any problems with either. I have shot nothing but Darton Bows for the last 24 years so this is a change for me.


----------



## zat2627 (Feb 3, 2010)

mathews z7 for sure


----------



## wgara99 (Jan 23, 2010)

Either way you go, you really can't go wrong. I went to try the Z7 and came home with the Monster 6. It just felt better and shot better for me. If you're looking for a dual cam bow you should do yourself a favor and at least shoot this one to see. It's way faster than the solocams and feels just as smooth for me.


----------



## jewood7 (Dec 10, 2009)

I have both bows. I've got the GX (been shootin it since May) for out west hunting and the Z7 for Tree stand. I can say that both are awesome but in a stand the Z7 is more versatile and being a single Cam it is smoother. In the open hunting of the southwest I use my GX for the long shots, you can't go wrong with either of them. I love them both.


----------



## tacogrande (Dec 20, 2009)

If your looking for new don't you mean the 2010 dream season vs the z7. It is even faster with the uf cams from the omen. I liked the 2010 dreamseason and ordered one, it seems to be overlooked this year. Both are great bows, the z7 would be my second choice so smooth and easy to shoot but it was also setup with allot more gear on it at the shop.


----------



## wjbjsmith (Dec 24, 2009)

*Z7 Hands Down*

I sold my 09 DS XForce to get my Z7 and won't look back... Z7 is smoother, quieter and almost as fast as the DS... my DS was a great bow but like the Z7 alot better but you need to shoot them both and decide


WS


----------



## hhsoccer13 (Jun 12, 2009)

Between the two I'd get a mathews. It will be a lot easier on your
sholder!


----------



## bowguy84 (Feb 14, 2007)

mathews z7 smoothest and quietest


----------



## Button Nubbs (Jan 27, 2010)

Well I'm not a mathews or a pse guy, I shoot a maxxis. But if I had to pick one of the two of those bows it would be the z7. Every pse I have shot has been really twangy in the hand. Go shoot the maxxis alphaburner or the alphamax. You may be very suprised.


----------



## DougU (Jan 15, 2010)

Love the subjectivity!!!!! But, for hunting it should be what you shoot best!! I personally, would prefer a smaller grip than the Mathews. I have shot both thick and thin over the years and found I am way more likely to torque the shot with a thick grip. Not saying I don't like the feel of a thicker grip; I simply shoot better with a thinner grip. I like the feel of the PSE B.E.S.T grip. I haven't shot either of these bows but if I were buying I would have them set up with the poundage and arrows I wanted to hunt with then see which one I was better with


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

I dont know what pse bows you have been shooting, but they surely are NOT twangy. Anyway i would still go with the 2010 pse ds, just think you can achieve the same speeds as the z7 and shoot 10 lbs less draw weight!:thumbs_up and you wont have to pay an extra $100 bucks for string, because pse comes with Americas best already. 

The zebra twist strings are terrible.
In the past i owned two mathews bows,and have friends that shoot them so i can tell you this about the strings as i have used them,and replaced them quickly after they screwed up.


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

I did not know the Dream season was the Original X Force renamed! If that is the case than I would go with DS. I think the original X Force was one of the Best bows ever made. I also think the Z7 ranks right up there, so whatever bow you choose you won't go wrong in my book that's for sure.:thumbs_up


----------



## cropdustersteve (May 1, 2009)

Z7 without one single teeny tiny doubt whatsoever at all.


----------



## kunas (Dec 15, 2008)

*awful waffle *

tough call indeed. 
buy them both!
:thumbs_up


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

The Dreamseason is not the original x-force renamed. The Dreamseason is the hunting version of the XF7. The origingal XF is the XF6 with a 6" BH and the Dreamseason is the 08 and 09 XF7s with a 7" BH and the Dreamseason logo. So the X-force that you are looking at is the XF DS GX with a 7" BH. the draw is smooth and it will be a good bit faster than the Z7 and just as forgiving.


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

You can see which decision I made when faced with this last year! Go with the Dreamseason.......forgiving, fast, quiet, easy to tune! And I killed a Mule Deer, an Antelope, and 2 Whitetails with mine this last year......PSE is where it's at!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

All the top bow makers bows are used in competition by the top pros and all shoot great scores. The most important thing is that the grip feels right in your hand.


----------



## Z101Zzz (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I am partial to this old Mathews Black Max.


----------



## Z101Zzz (Mar 3, 2010)

Now on the other hand, here is my opinion, Try both out... NOW once you have or while you are, Which feels best to you? NOW buy it.


----------



## moral hunter (Jan 19, 2010)

Well I went with the Z7 and I pick it up today. Took it out in the yard and couldn't put it down. Thanks for all the advice. I shot a lot of different bows and the Z7 felt the best.


----------



## 2nd_Shot (Feb 24, 2010)

If you want a super smooth drawing X-Force bow check out the 2010 Vendetta XS (330 ft/sec) or XL. You will loose about 14 ft/sec from the 09 DS but that puts you close to the same speeds as the Z7.

Brace ht on Vendetta is 6 1/2" . It is worth a look and the price of 599.00 is crazy.



09 X-Force DS 60lbs


----------



## Wapitiarcher (Dec 3, 2009)

Try the Hoyt Alphaburner, you might be suprised!
As for the PSE vs Mathews, you may be better off with a Vendetta XL or the Bowmadness XL. Vendetta is a unicam hybrid and the Madness is a unicam. I haven't had a guy in my shop yet that liked the Z7- too much hand shock and reflex in the riser. The Vendetta is dead in hand. Vendetta and Madness are both around $700 too.
GOOD LUCK


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

mastermind1769 said:


> the dream season is the original x-force renamed, great shooting bow all around, i use one for 3-d. mine has had 10,000 arrows thru it, been dry fired several times while on the rack at the shop, only thing done to it were the cam bearings, not because they were bad, some slick bearings for more speed. 30' draw, 63 pnds, 355 grn arrow at 332fps. shoot a heavier arrow for hunting and u got all the speed and power you could ever want.


*the xf6 is the original x force*


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Hope you are happy with your purchase.
The only bad bow is one you cant shoot with confidence.


----------



## backroads123 (Feb 20, 2010)

I like my PSE Dream Season it is smooth, quiet and fast and very user friendly. If there ever was a problem with either a Mathews or PSE I now PSE has a good reputation to fix what is wrong. I have heard some Horror stories with Mathews warrentee's.


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

*Z7 is the shooter.*

Z7 is the supreme shoot over the PSE X-Force that I have shot. Z7 is quieter and no shock unlike the X-Force. I bet a dollar to a donut that this is fact.


----------



## marky_mark25 (Jun 1, 2009)

*pse*

The new 2010 dream season is substanitally quietter than the monster. That and I can shoot my 410 gr hunting arrow at 67 lbs and it sizzles at 304fps with a 28" draw!


----------



## mathews86 (Mar 31, 2009)

The z7 is a much better bow every pse I have ever owned I sold with in three months and that inculeds the X Force I kelt sayin to my self meybe they got better I have never sold one of my mathews or hoyts


----------



## bigoleboy (Apr 19, 2009)

*Z-7*

Shot the z-7 yesterday against a PSE and another brand and the Z7 was smooth to pull back, no major wall like the PSE, no hand shock and quiet upon release also very fast it seems! The whole shot was very smooth! So I may be purchasing a Z-7 in the near future!! Congrats to Mathews on a very nice bow! Will be shooting the new Hoyts before making the final decision though today.

I just have to sell a house or two for some extra cash!!!My two cents worth.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## AMANOFEGO (Oct 14, 2009)

PSE all the way..but if u ask me..i think diamond has one of the best grips..


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

Wapitiarcher said:


> Try the Hoyt Alphaburner, you might be suprised!
> As for the PSE vs Mathews, you may be better off with a Vendetta XL or the Bowmadness XL. Vendetta is a unicam hybrid and the Madness is a unicam. I haven't had a guy in my shop yet that liked the Z7- too much hand shock and reflex in the riser. The Vendetta is dead in hand. Vendetta and Madness are both around $700 too.
> GOOD LUCK


No offense but this is hard to believe. If the Z7 has any shock then you have a major problem with the bow. Out of the box I have shot several from several diffent Pro Shops and NONE of them had shock. The Z7 even has a 7" BH, parallel limbs, single Cam and with such a smooth draw should not result in any or minimum shock.


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Wapitiarcher said:


> Try the Hoyt Alphaburner, you might be suprised!
> As for the PSE vs Mathews, you may be better off with a Vendetta XL or the Bowmadness XL. Vendetta is a unicam hybrid and the Madness is a unicam. I haven't had a guy in my shop yet that liked the Z7- too much hand shock and reflex in the riser. The Vendetta is dead in hand. Vendetta and Madness are both around $700 too.
> GOOD LUCK





Hand shock in a Z7 ? I beg to differ w/ yah. 




Crazy Wolf.


----------



## ed bolick (Jul 25, 2007)

*Mathews grip*

I got a Mathews last year very disappointed in the grip if you do not have a consistent grip, if your grip is off 1/8' of an inch between shots it is 2" off at 20 yards. Go with what feels best in your hands. I am getting the new mathews slim line grip to see if it helps me, very smooth bow but disappointed in the grip and resulting inaccuracy.


----------



## jdunc06 (Mar 5, 2010)

*PSE vs Z7*

I purchased the PSE 2010 X-Force Axe 6. Its a monster! Fast, smooth, and forgiving. I got a buddy who is a die hard Mathews guy and even he says the Z7 cant hang. PSE has amazing customer service and they come with better factory strings. The grip is better as well and keep torque from getting introduced. For me the choice was simple. Sure the Z7 is smooth but the speed of the AXE 6 and being able to shoot to 40 yards with one pin. That sold me. Speed kills.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

jdunc06 said:


> I purchased the PSE 2010 X-Force Axe 6. Its a monster! Fast, smooth, and forgiving. I got a buddy who is a die hard Mathews guy and even he says the Z7 cant hang. PSE has amazing customer service and they come with better factory strings. The grip is better as well and keep torque from getting introduced. For me the choice was simple. Sure the Z7 is smooth but the speed of the AXE 6 and being able to shoot to 40 yards with one pin. That sold me. Speed kills.


Thats why I bought a Z7 and an omen the Z7 is wicked smooth 
the omen is just sicko speed I honestly like them both dont know why so much either or I say buy'em all


----------



## Alberta Doe (Jan 6, 2009)

Neither...go with a HOYT! :wink:


----------



## backwoodsrebel (Feb 19, 2010)

Its all about how comfortable you feel with it but. PSE like said before has an awesome track record and you cant go wrong with the dream season. You wont be disapointed.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

This my bow is better than your bow crap is just unreal.
I try to keep out of these or at least congratulate the guy for buying the bow HE felt was best in HIS hands.
It is his money. 
I shoot for pse ,but i will not down another archer for picking something else for he felt it was the right bow.
Me i choose to shoot pse, the bows feel right to me.


----------



## jdunc06 (Mar 5, 2010)

you gotta go with pse.


----------



## SC Archer (Oct 11, 2006)

camoman73 said:


> This my bow is better than your bow crap is just unreal.
> I try to keep out of these or at least congratulate the guy for buying the bow HE felt was best in HIS hands.
> It is his money.
> I shoot for pse ,but i will not down another archer for picking something else for he felt it was the right bow.
> Me i choose to shoot pse, the bows feel right to me.


i agree buy what feels best in your hands, but give the pse a try


----------



## bigoleboy (Apr 19, 2009)

Alberta Doe said:


> Neither...go with a HOYT! :wink:


X10:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

t:


bigoleboy said:


> X10:darkbeer::darkbeer:


 That was helpfull .


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

Alberta Doe said:


> Neither...go with a HOYT! :wink:


Can't do it. I am shooting the best for me.


----------



## starritt (Feb 26, 2010)

No question, mathews! mathews! mathews!


----------



## Buzz414 (Jan 1, 2010)

Try as many as you can, and what really matters is service from your prospective dealer...BEFORE, DURING the potential sale. Make a appointment,Tell them in advance what you want to do. i.e. set one up, shoot it and then shoot the ones your interested in.
Great Dealers should be willing to properly set-up a bow for you to shoot. And then try them all...How much do _they _want your buisness, and will they go above and beyond to get it!


----------



## Buzz414 (Jan 1, 2010)

Try as many as you can, and what really matters is service from your prospective dealer...BEFORE, DURING the potential sale. Make a appointment,Tell them in advance what you want to do. i.e. set one up, shoot it and then shoot the ones your interested in.
Great Dealers should be willing to properly set-up a bow for you to shoot. And then try them all...How much do _they _want your buisness, and will they go above and beyond to get it!


----------



## pman (Jan 16, 2009)

*PSE or Z7*



moral hunter said:


> Well I went with the Z7 and I pick it up today. Took it out in the yard and couldn't put it down. Thanks for all the advice. I shot a lot of different bows and the Z7 felt the best.


Seems he made his choice... and he's a happy man!


----------



## tholder85 (Oct 27, 2009)

The cream seems to always rise to the top! I have shot a lot of them in my days(Bear, Martin, Golden Eagle, PSE and Mathews) and have landed with Mathews for the past 13 years. Glad you are happy with your new bow and it should provide many shots of happiness to ya!


----------



## rubenmromero (Jul 1, 2009)

jdunc06 said:


> I purchased the PSE 2010 X-Force Axe 6. Its a monster! Fast, smooth, and forgiving. I got a buddy who is a die hard Mathews guy and even he says the Z7 cant hang. PSE has amazing customer service and they come with better factory strings. The grip is better as well and keep torque from getting introduced. For me the choice was simple. Sure the Z7 is smooth but the speed of the AXE 6 and being able to shoot to 40 yards with one pin. That sold me. Speed kills.


 I am unable to decide on a choice for my pesonal bow. omen,ds,sr-71,dt-350,elite judge.But I have a deal on the table for a 2010 axe-6 for $700.00. What do you think?


----------



## Eric J (Jul 10, 2008)

rubenmromero said:


> I am unable to decide on a choice for my pesonal bow. omen,ds,sr-71,dt-350,elite judge.But I have a deal on the table for a 2010 axe-6 for $700.00. What do you think?


If you dont buy it, let me know and I'll take it.


----------



## RutCrazy (Jan 1, 2010)

*axe6*



Eric J said:


> If you dont buy it, let me know and I'll take it.


buy it --you wont be disappointed, bought one early in the year, liked it so much I bought another one 2 weeks ago. They r a sweet shootin bow, easy to draw,quik as all getout, and quiet and no hand shock.


----------



## 2nd_Shot (Feb 24, 2010)

I was talking wih fellow NAHC member and yesterday his Mathews Z7 exploded on him. He has several pictures that show how the limb just folded back.

He said he was shooting for about a hour and back-up to 40 yrd. He was at full draw when boom it blew up.


----------



## marku (Jul 23, 2009)

There was either damage caused before he shot it or damage while he shot it. Usually something like that happens when someone is at full draw and has a bar on their deer stand and the limb will hit the stand while the shot goes off. Causing some type of damage thats not fixed. Then its shot after the damage causing severe damage like in the picture. Most limbs will get hairline cracks and will still hold together till you can get them fixed. Something is not right in that picture. Id like to hear the whole story


----------



## Mys2kal (Feb 8, 2009)

I shot the axe 6 and the Z7. Liked them both pretty well. If i had to choose it would probably be the axe 6. It was a smooth draw, fast, and just felt better in the hand to me. Shoot both and buy what feels best to you, I think either would be a great bow. Just don't buy one based only on the brand, thats a good way to get disappointed in my opinion.


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

marku said:


> There was either damage caused before he shot it or damage while he shot it. Usually something like that happens when someone is at full draw and has a bar on their deer stand and the limb will hit the stand while the shot goes off. Causing some type of damage thats not fixed. Then its shot after the damage causing severe damage like in the picture. Most limbs will get hairline cracks and will still hold together till you can get them fixed. Something is not right in that picture. Id like to hear the whole story


I agree with 'marku'. Blem caused by owner or person that setup is most likely. Mathews reliable quality control and manufacture quailty would reduce imperfections before the customer recieves the product. Or it could be user error.


----------



## 2nd_Shot (Feb 24, 2010)

I can only go by want he said. He said he had shot several arrow through it that day and as he shot (released) his first shot a 40 yards this happened.

I know Mathew makes quality a bow and this one could of been roughed up anywhere between MFG and last shot to cause it to happen.

Just posting that is happened. 

Another member said it was the second one in two weeks that he had seen pictures of. Again 2 out of the 1000s sold does not make this a MFG problem and I am sure Mathews will take good care of them.

Heard same isulated stories on X-force when they first cam out but never seen pictures of one.


----------



## damageinc (Jan 28, 2010)

*Mathews grip*

Huh, I am not a big dude by any stretch of the imagination. I am 6' tall and weight 170. I think the grip on my Drenalin is actually a bit small. I like the feel of the mathews wood grips and my wife shoots a mathews too and she is little.
When it comes to warranty, I have had Mathews bows for the last 10 years but never needed the warranty. My first mathews bow is still in service in Vegas...never had a problem.
We did however have a small issue with the Mathews Menace string rolling off of the cam 2 times on 2 different bows and had no hesitation on having the limbs replaced in less than a week.


----------



## sixpack1 (Feb 12, 2010)

PSE= Parts Scattered Everywhere
Mathews= Dead in Hand Power

There is no comparison... Don't lose any sleep over it...


----------



## BOWDEADLY28 (Feb 14, 2010)

shot both bows dream season is a shooter so is the Z7, i would buy the AXE if it were me it was quieter and faster than the z7 and shock free, this is coming from a long time hoyt shooter!!I liked the axe so much i am goin back tomorrow to buy one!!


----------



## SGT Drummond (Jul 15, 2008)

I guess I will go with you Bowdeadly, But only if I get to ride in the firetruck.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

I love my Vendetta XS :thumbs_up


----------



## dodge3500 (Mar 31, 2010)

x-force hunter said:


> The Dreamseason is not the original x-force renamed. The Dreamseason is the hunting version of the XF7. The origingal XF is the XF6 with a 6" BH and the Dreamseason is the 08 and 09 XF7s with a 7" BH and the Dreamseason logo. So the X-force that you are looking at is the XF DS GX with a 7" BH. the draw is smooth and it will be a good bit faster than the Z7 and just as forgiving.


i like the z7 myself but no1 around here has the force but until i get the $ for a monster im sticking with my pse stinger but id go by what i was most accurate with!


----------



## Richard S. (Dec 5, 2009)

get what ever works for you


----------



## Dadman (Mar 3, 2010)

*PSE or Mathews*

The choice is certainly a tough one and only you can know for sure. That being said, I have shot both and would go with the Z7! Last year I would have picked the PSE hands down over the Reezen but that was last year! The Z7 seems to be the perfect blend of all the best traits of the past Mathews bows! Good luck, in the end you won't be sorry either way!


----------



## radcliff1234 (Mar 19, 2010)

Keep up the good job


----------



## x-force_axe6 (Apr 5, 2010)

moral hunter said:


> Looking at getting a new hunting bow this year and I am looking at the Z7 and the 2009 PSE Dream Season. Shot both of them and like both of them as well. Looking for any pros or cons with these bows from people who have them. I don't think I will go wrong with either, but wanted to see what the word is out there on them.


well a pse is definetly going to be faster but a mathews will be quieter. all i have ever shot is a pse and when you buy one your hooked...you'll never buy anythang else!


----------



## Little_Brooks90 (Feb 21, 2010)

Well I own the vendetta xs, it is smooth and the only sound you can really hear is the arrow hitting whatever you have in mind. Buying one is a lot of money... but when you shoot them both, do it with your eyes shut, and just see which one feels more... you. That's what you need to go for. I am all for PSE, but my uncle shoots mathews and refuses to go to PSE. lol He just wants to be different.


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

I love my Vendetta XS.


----------



## paulrueda (Aug 10, 2009)

sixpack1 said:


> PSE= Parts Scattered Everywhere
> Mathews= Dead in Hand Power
> 
> There is no comparison... Don't lose any sleep over it...


Years ago I would have agreed with that statement but not the newer PSE's I was shocked by the change and I currently own an Omen. I have had Bowtechs and Mathews bows for years but when I went to the ATA show this year and shot all the different bows the PSE's came out on top. JMO


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

i have to go with Mathews all the way! both good bows but there not really good bows to be comparing against one another. your trying to compare a higher end bow of mathews with a mid range bow of PSE. just my thoughts


----------



## Joe'Bronco (Mar 12, 2010)

Mathews guys will say Mathews...
PSE guys will say PSE...

Everyone else will say shoot them both and whatever you feel fits you is the better choice...



If you cant decide buy a Martin


----------



## ORIONRZ (Mar 13, 2010)

camoman73 said:


> Hope you are happy with your purchase.
> The only bad bow is one you cant shoot with confidence.


This is the exact truth there are many fine bows out there and if you have a favorite and the comfort level is there... Years ago I had a Jennings Model T; quite ancient to today's bows, but could pack four arrows into the inside hole of a standard roll of electrical tape, so I felt the only need while hunting was for the animal to come into my zone. Confidence is key in everything we attempt in life.


----------



## bionicflite (Nov 3, 2008)

*PSE or Mathews*

Picked up my new PSE AXE 7 today,right from the first draw it vibrates less than my HF X-force and is smoother.3D event this weeked.


----------



## slickhedshooter (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm going to be buying the Z7 here in the near future. If you like the PSE bows, try shooting the Vendetta. I think that's their best bow right now.


----------



## moral hunter (Jan 19, 2010)

*Pse or Mathews*

Ok guys, I bought the Z7 and I am having trouble with the accuracy. I shot a Darton for years and could put 3 arrows in a size of a 50 cent peice. Now I am luckly to get 2 close yo each other. Is anyone having trouble like this? I like the speed and the quiteness, but that's not going to help if I can't hit anything. I'm starting to think I made the wrong choice. I can't get the bow to group at all. Is shooting a 30 in bow any different then a 34?
Any ideas anybody? If not then I will be selling the Z7..


----------



## bradshadow (Oct 28, 2009)

It's not the bow. Either it needs to be tuned or you need to get used to it. When I got my last bow it took me a few days to figure out my grip. Now I group super tight out to 40 yds. I'll be buying a Z7 soon and I'm sure the first week I have it I will be worse than I am now. Shoot it for a week and if you still don't like it I'll buy it from you.


----------



## Z7back-straps (Apr 22, 2010)

I'v had my z7 now for a month, awesome shooting bow, smooth draw, quiet, dead in hand. I shot both of the bows and the z7 was the all around better bow.:darkbeer:


----------



## cropdustersteve (May 1, 2009)

Is this a serious question?! MATHEWS!


----------



## bradshadow (Oct 28, 2009)

x-force_axe6 said:


> pse is definetly going to be faster but a mathews will be quieter.


I've owned and shot multiple Mathews and PSE bows. Xforce_axe6 has it right. Do you want speed at the cost of noise and comfort? Sounds like a PSE would be a good 3D bow. Do you want a bow you can practice with longer and pull back after sitting 3 hours at 20 degrees? Then get a Z7 for a hunting bow.


----------



## boehntr (Nov 9, 2007)

Mathews by far dude! But it's like pick up trucks...... everybody says one is better than the other. I'm a Mathews man myself, I have a Drenalin and a Reezen 7.0 and love them both. But PSE makes a good bow as well and are well respected here in VA.


----------



## glock-cop (Apr 7, 2010)

Z7back-straps said:


> I'v had my z7 now for a month, awesome shooting bow, smooth draw, quiet, dead in hand. I shot both of the bows and the z7 was the all around better bow.:darkbeer:


O don't lie you didn't shoot a PSE, you shot the maxxis lol, what kind of stunt your trying to pull lololarbear::nyah::elch::chicken01:


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

This thread has gone past foolish. Shoot what fits you the best.
Smooth fast quiet etc... both companies have it . Fanboys wake up!!!!!!!!!!  <----- thats you fanboys.


----------



## me.hunter (Mar 6, 2005)

moral hunter said:


> Ok guys, I bought the Z7 and I am having trouble with the accuracy. I shot a Darton for years and could put 3 arrows in a size of a 50 cent peice. Now I am luckly to get 2 close yo each other. Is anyone having trouble like this? I like the speed and the quiteness, but that's not going to help if I can't hit anything. I'm starting to think I made the wrong choice. I can't get the bow to group at all. Is shooting a 30 in bow any different then a 34?
> Any ideas anybody? If not then I will be selling the Z7..


I would say its the large grip. A lot of shooters have had that problem with it. Mel


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Did the z7 come with the new focus grip?
If it did the grip should not be your problem. Are you gripping the bow?
If you are shooting with good form the right arrow (spine weight etc) and the bow is tuned,and you still arent shooting it well i would sell it. Thats just me.


----------



## moral hunter (Jan 19, 2010)

*PSE or MATHEWS Z7*

It did not come with the focus grip, the grip it came with was ok in the bow shop but when i starting shooting it, i didn't like it. so i took it back to the bow shop and he put a DXT grip on it. that did help a little it seems, but not a lot. Like I said I shot the Darton for 20 plus years and they have a big grip, so do you all think its just me and i need to get used to the new grip? Is the focus grip bigger? I did shot again last night and did manage to get 5 arrow in a 4'' circle and only 2 of the arrow right next to each other, but then I shot the same 5 arrows again and they was one here and one there. I am trying to do the same thing so i think my form is the same. Is there a difference in shooting a longer bow vs a shorter bow?


----------



## Durzil (Aug 23, 2007)

BOWDEADLY28 said:


> shot both bows dream season is a shooter so is the Z7, i would buy the AXE if it were me it was quieter and faster than the z7 and shock free, this is coming from a long time hoyt shooter!!I liked the axe so much i am goin back tomorrow to buy one!!




I agree with bowdeadly, I'd buy wich ever bow felt the best to me personally but I would deft shoot the Axe with a $200 less price tag and the smoothest XF draw I've felt.


----------



## Drawin Deadly (Jan 15, 2009)

love my Z7 but your not comparing apples to apples? 

Z7 - 30" axel to axel
Dream Season 33-5/8"

Z7 Single Cam
Dream Season Dual Cam

Z7 has 7" brace height
Dream Season 6-1/2"

Try the Monster 6, 7 or XLR8 if you want a more reasonable comparison.

Just my opinion.


----------



## WiregrassArcher (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow, next time just make a post "FANBOY wars start here!" lol

I take it your choice is limited due to availability; it's a shame. There are a lot of bows out there that will all have a very distinct feel to them.

About the Z7, this bow pushes those arrows out pretty hard. I don't know how it was setup or at what level it was verified. Take your time with this bow because of its speed and walk yourself thought a complete setup. Think of it like backing up a trailer. If you back it up fast, it can get out of control quick, unless you have it all lined up and going exactly how you want it. This bow has the same issues with arrows, if you don't have it all lined up right from the start, you'll get erratic flight and bad shot groups.

Why do I think you’re sitting back there laughing your A off watching them argue it out still over PSE or Mathews? lol.... if you are, good one.


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

moral hunter said:


> It did not come with the focus grip, the grip it came with was ok in the bow shop but when i starting shooting it, i didn't like it. so i took it back to the bow shop and he put a DXT grip on it. that did help a little it seems, but not a lot. Like I said I shot the Darton for 20 plus years and they have a big grip, so do you all think its just me and i need to get used to the new grip? Is the focus grip bigger? I did shot again last night and did manage to get 5 arrow in a 4'' circle and only 2 of the arrow right next to each other, but then I shot the same 5 arrows again and they was one here and one there. I am trying to do the same thing so i think my form is the same. Is there a difference in shooting a longer bow vs a shorter bow?


the Z7 is a highly reflexed riser, short ATA bow that will be a lot more critical of form than what you are used to. you have to be dead on with shooting form to be consistant. i personally have never liked the grips on mathews and that has deterred me from owning them. work on hand position and proper form and good luck.


----------



## Deezy (Mar 5, 2009)

*PSE & Mathews*

Hey guys go with either Bow.But get a torque free grip.The best money I ever spent on a bow was a torque free grip on my Reezen 7.0. I have a shrewd grip and a Grip from Vanhandle archery.Both improve your accuracy.The vanhandle is a little bulky and takes a little time to install.But once you get it on and get use to the feel you will be amazed at the difference it will make.


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Drawin Deadly said:


> love my Z7 but your not comparing apples to apples?
> 
> Z7 - 30" axel to axel
> Dream Season 33-5/8"
> ...


and the winner is................................XLR8 I.M.O!!!!!!


----------



## maxiek (Jul 27, 2009)

I agree about the grip..put on a TRONJO grip...the grip on the Z7 is much better than the older Mathews bows. Just want to say one other thing.....There is a reason that everyone compares there bow to MATHEWS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slabsides45 (Feb 14, 2009)

moral hunter said:


> Ok guys, I bought the Z7 and I am having trouble with the accuracy. I shot a Darton for years and could put 3 arrows in a size of a 50 cent peice. Now I am luckly to get 2 close yo each other. Is anyone having trouble like this? I like the speed and the quiteness, but that's not going to help if I can't hit anything. I'm starting to think I made the wrong choice. I can't get the bow to group at all. Is shooting a 30 in bow any different then a 34?
> Any ideas anybody? If not then I will be selling the Z7..



moral,

I just bought a new Z7 bow after saving for it for a while now. I still have my Bowtech Guardian, guess it's gotta go. Got mine for $699.99 plus the accessories, which I thought was a very fair deal. Anyhow, mine is doing great-literally shot the first arrow, shot the second arrow, went to get the arrows and had partially torn a vane off the 1st arrow with the 2nd. Can't ask for better grouping than that! 

That's making me think that the bow itself should be doing it's job. I'm wondering what setup you have on the bow? I've got a QAD drop away, and it's doing great. What rest are you using? Have you asked the dealer to shoot paper with it with your rig and see what's up? Before you give up, I'd encouage you to let the dealer investigate (as I'm sure you will). Best of luck!!


----------



## shortleggedman (Apr 8, 2010)

*Mathews Grip*



DougU said:


> > Love the subjectivity!!!!! But, for hunting it should be what you shoot best!! I personally, would prefer a smaller grip than the Mathews. I have shot both thick and thin over the years and found I am way more likely to torque the shot with a thick grip. Not saying I don't like the feel of a thicker grip; I simply shoot better with a thinner grip. I like the feel of the PSE B.E.S.T grip. I haven't shot either of these bows but if I were buying I would have them set up with the poundage and arrows I wanted to hunt with then see which one I was better with


I have seen a lot of negative feedback about the mathews grip, and I would have to agree when talking about older models. But the z7 has a new slimmer grip that I really like. I just bought mine last month after shooting a Hoyt all my life. I think Ill stick with Mathews from now on.


----------



## glsexton (Oct 6, 2009)

I shoot Mathews, I like Mathews, I have never shot a PSE, Hoyt or Bowtech. I have not had a reason to do so. So I guess I'm not much help.:teeth:


----------



## moral hunter (Jan 19, 2010)

*PSE or MATHEWS Z7*

Hey slabsides45, I made some changes on the bow and it is helping a lot. Most of my problems was getting used to that small grip. Im in good shape now, but i am tearing up arrows. lol!!!


----------



## bubbarast (Mar 17, 2010)

*mathews all the way*

I would go with the mathews i have owned both. for me what won over is the smooth draw cycle of the mathews and back wall. Pse is also a great bow just like the draw of the mathews the best.


----------



## mbilby (Aug 8, 2009)

I work at a bow shop. I have not shot the dreamseason, but I have shot a z7. It is an awesome bow. The only issue I have with it is that the serving around the cam has started to unravel. Our demonstrator bow has only been shot about 200 times. YOu have about 2 feet of serving to replace. It shots so nice though. I was going to get one but talked my self into getting a Monster 7 instead. It pulls back just as easy as the z7 but is quite a bit faster. at 65 lbs 29"dl and 416 gr arrow I am getting 301 feet a second. With the z7 set up the same I was getting 272 feet a second.


----------



## STEELERFEAVER (Dec 30, 2008)

*mathews bow*

mathews bar none I shot 50 point's better when I went to them.God bless


----------



## brian3006 (Mar 27, 2010)

i've shot the mathews z7,and the reason,they both feel good.i've also shot the rytera alien x,in my opinion the mathews,and the alien x are the best bows going today.of course thats my opinion.if i could aford it i would go with the new hoyt carbon also,but i'm not shooting profesionally.just give them all a try,and go what you like best.


----------



## mathews27.5 (May 23, 2010)

PSE...pull, shoot, and explode!!! Enough said!


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

mathews27.5 said:


> PSE...pull, shoot, and explode!!! Enough said!



Thats not true at all, *PSE* makes some great bows.


----------



## camo_hoyt_girl (Nov 27, 2009)

Personally I think grips are not the way to compare these two bows. Grips are quite easily replaced. Granted, you'll spend a little money, but if one feels better than the other but you don't like the grip.......change the grip.

Regardless, both bows are very different. I personally would go with the Z7 between these two. Resale on a Mathews earns that one some points. However, PSE does have great customer service. I had a guy bring in his PSE GForce this past year that he had dry-fired. He ended up calling PSE and was just honest with them--told them he had dry fired it, and just wanted to know the cost of limbs because one of them had cracked. They told him to send it to them and they would replace limbs, strings, and cables and guarantee it good as new. All he paid was SHIPPING.

But as for performance, both of these bows are nice.


----------



## Va. Bowhunt (Sep 24, 2009)

Honestly guys I get tired of hearing all of the fanboy wars over which bows are the best!!!! I have been in archery for 30 years and know for a fact that a good shooter can pick up "ANY" bow made by "ANY" manufacturer and if that bow is tuned correctly, that archer can shoot "lights out"...... Its not the bow guys.............You have to buy what feels best to you !!!!! Get out there and shoot......Quality practice makes you a better archer!! You just have to get off the couch and practice every day. Just my opinion


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*couple of things to think about*



moral hunter said:


> This is for hunting. I don't shoot 3D or anything like that. My problem is I shot both of them and both feel really good. I don't think I will go wrong with either one I pick. I was just wondering what the word was for each of these bows. Stuff like speed, quiteness, strings, cables, forgiving things like that. Has anyone had any down falls with theses bows in hunting situation?


First of all I don't think there will be much debate in saying that a Mathews holds its value far better than a PSE.

I shoot PSE and own a x-force right now. The z7 is not as fast as the dreamer,,,but the z7 is way more quieter and still after the shot.

For me,,,I prefer the PSE because of the speed,,,and they are quiet enough definetly accurate. I was never a fan of the dreamer and i personally prefer the 6. The dreamer was made after the 6 came out to satisfy people who bemoaned the 6 inch brace height of the original x-force.

either way both bows rock and you'll enjoy either of them...if i were you i'd buy BOTH,,,seriously. If i were sure i liked both,,,why not ???


----------



## solocam84 (Feb 14, 2010)

*Dxt*

Go shoot a dxt, it's shorter, lighter, smoother(draw cycle and shot), and trust me you'll never notice the small difference in speed...just shoot it at least once b4 you make your decision


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

camo_hoyt_girl said:


> Personally I think grips are not the way to compare these two bows. Grips are quite easily replaced. Granted, you'll spend a little money, but if one feels better than the other but you don't like the grip.......change the grip.


Agreed... don't let something that is so easily changeable make the ultimate decision on which bow you choose.

The current grip on the z7 is a bit bulky for my taste, so I'm ordering a Focus Grip to see how it compares to the stock one.


----------



## bowkill82 (Jan 18, 2010)

*LOOK AT A BOW MADNESS xL*

I like it hunting and 3d shooting won 2 shoots with it u wont go wrong with a pse


----------



## Mathewsman222 (May 20, 2010)

adamb33 said:


> When you get down to the nuts and bolts, these two bows are like comparing apples and oranges…or more like a recurve vs a long bow. You have a solo cam bow vs a dual cam bow. If you like the dual cam get the PSE, if you want a solo cam get the Z7.
> As for me I don’t think there is a better all around bow on the market right now than the Z7. You have to buy the bow that fits you the best. There is nothing worse than buying a bow then hating it because you really wanted the other one.


I couldnt say it better myself.


----------



## nem73 (Mar 11, 2010)

I have had martins,hoyts,dartons,bears rytera,bowtechs,and on an on. Now i am shooting an x force gx6 best bow of the bunch,HARD DECISION cant go wrong with pse.


----------



## boehntr (Nov 9, 2007)

Bows are like trucks....... everyone says one is better than the other. You got your die-hard Chevy guys and your die-hard Ford guys, just as you do Mathews and PSE. They all are great bows just as they all are great trucks.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*depends on what you really like,,,,*

i personally would not buy the Dream Season but insted would opt for the ORIGINAL X-Force which is the 6 " brace height.

If you want a rockin' fast relatively easy to shoot hunting bow its the X-Force.

If you want a dead still in your hand after the shot with zero vibration and "decent speed" its the z-7.

i own the "X" and shot the "Z"...I prefer the "X" over the "Z" moreso because I like edge cutting speed bows that are functional to shoot with.

I would look for a PSE from 2007-2008 with the XF cams on them in the 6 inch brace. i would not but the new x-force 6 right now,,,,nor would I buy the Omen 5.5 brace,,,,YET.

Shoot this Z7 bow and you'll see that cam has one heck of a pullback cam torque while at full draw. It is a very nice bow,,,,,,I'd say the best single cam bow in the world right now...the x-force being the best cam and a half bow in the world right now.


----------



## Rubberfist (Mar 28, 2009)

As has been pointed out, the Z7 and DS don't match up - very different bows.

I've shot the old DS and the new DS UF and own a Z7.

The short strokes are:

Z7 is smoother to draw, relatively easier to hold, and a tad quieter.

The DS, especially the DS UF, is considerably faster (approx. 30fps based on what I've seen) at the expense of a marginally less smooth draw.

Bottom line: you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## Robert Muncie (Sep 8, 2006)

moral hunter said:


> This is for hunting. I don't shoot 3D or anything like that. My problem is I shot both of them and both feel really good. I don't think I will go wrong with either one I pick. I was just wondering what the word was for each of these bows. Stuff like speed, quiteness, strings, cables, forgiving things like that. Has anyone had any down falls with theses bows in hunting situation?




If you shot 3D I would say PSE might be a better option and you would probably get a little more speed out of it. If it's just for hunting I think the Z7 has a smoother and easier draw cycle that will be easier to handle in a tree stand once it's cold. I think it's also easier to keep the solo cam in tune over the course of the season


----------



## FOGBURN (Jun 7, 2010)

I would take the advice of others who said to go shoot them both and others.
I went to go test some bows out and fell in love with the Mathews Z7 and took her home with me!
I can hardly put her down.
On my 3rd day shooting (2 hours of shooting each day) like around 6 hours of shooting total since I last shot a compound bow (about 20 years ago) I Robin Hooded an arrow that was in the bulls-eye at 40 yards!
It has a very smooth draw and release, very quiet, no hand shock and I have no regrets!
:thumbs_up Mathews :thumbs_up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2010)

Robert Muncie said:


> If you shot 3D I would say PSE might be a better option and you would probably get a little more speed out of it. If it's just for hunting I think the Z7 has a smoother and easier draw cycle that will be easier to handle in a tree stand once it's cold. I think it's also easier to keep the solo cam in tune over the course of the season


Before you commit to the Z7 on the base of draw cycle, you owe it to yourself to shoot an 2010 AXE 6. here you get PSE s improoved draw cycle which has removed the radical lobe of the GX and increased the FPS to boot. and you get the accuracy, absolute dead in the hand recoil, and the closest thing to stealth in sound generation all in the same 32.5 inch package.


----------



## no alibi (Jun 22, 2010)

not a hard decision,go with the pse.ive shot both over the years and now i dont even own a mathews bow but still shoot my pse's.they have great support and excellent equipment.


----------



## Glenn-bob (Jan 2, 2004)

*Maybe a new grip?*



moral hunter said:


> Ok guys, I bought the Z7 and I am having trouble with the accuracy. I shot a Darton for years and could put 3 arrows in a size of a 50 cent peice. Now I am luckly to get 2 close yo each other. Is anyone having trouble like this? I like the speed and the quiteness, but that's not going to help if I can't hit anything. I'm starting to think I made the wrong choice. I can't get the bow to group at all. Is shooting a 30 in bow any different then a 34?
> Any ideas anybody? If not then I will be selling the Z7..


I know I'll get flamed but I've owned both Mathews and PSE. Both great bows from great companies...Don't give up, you have a good bow. 
That being said, Mathews does have a thick grip and that MAY be the problem...They can induce torque. 
There is an aftermarket grip that is designed to reduce/eliminate torque. Shrewd is the brand...Ugly as all get out but...
May be worth a try...


----------



## drakekilla12 (May 24, 2010)

help someone pm me and explain to mehow to start a thread


----------



## NJ-ATHENS (Jan 26, 2007)

mathews over pse but elite takes it all


----------



## moral hunter (Jan 19, 2010)

Closed


----------

